

Pytrace - a fast python tracer - alonho
https://github.com/alonho/pytrace

======
Ralith
> traces aid debugging, profiling and obviate logging.

As a heavy Common Lisp user, coming from an environment where this sort of
functionality has been standard for decades, I can easily say that it
certainly does not "obviate logging," and it's entirely inappropriate for
profiling. I hope the code's better than the ad copy.

~~~
hcarvalhoalves
"As a heavy <insert functional language here> user, coming from an environment
where this sort of functionality has been standard for decades, I can easily
say that <refute any claims>. I hope <insert mockery here>."

On another note... it looks great, if it performs well it can be hacked for a
REPL environment / code editor plugin.

~~~
Ralith
> <insert functional language here>

Common Lisp is not a functional programming language.

> <refute any claims>

So we should ignore decades of experience and even simple rationality in favor
of wild, unsubstantiated claims by a wheel-reinventing author?

------
1st1
What about python 3 support?

~~~
alonho
Will be added within a week or so

~~~
alonho
Took less time than I thought. version 0.2 comes with python 3 support

~~~
1st1
awesome!

------
stevencorona
Wish one of these existed for every language, it looks incredibly useful.

------
dustingetz
how do i copy the traces into a gist? i can't figure out how to turn off the
built in pager widget which is just getting in my way

